
Tesla: Don't Faint at the Model 3 Payment - semi-extrinsic
https://seekingalpha.com/amp/article/4105496-tesla-faint-model-3-payment
======
sunstone
Sure but this car is not a Toyota Corolla class of vehicle, it's more in the
BMW 3 series range. Every buyer would know that going in.

But even still compared with an ICE vehicle the Model3 would have much lower
gas and depreciation costs.

Sure compared with a lease it looks like a lot more but with a lease of course
you're not buying the car, you're only renting it. The Model3 is not aimed at
the segment of consumers that are confused by this distinction.

The cost per mile of the Model3 is still very low compared with most
alternatives.

